# Paint over Tar?



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a good one for ya guys...... Looked at an exterior job coming up. It' in our towns historic downtown area, so I really want it... Its a stucco like finish and the owners had tar applied to large areas for moisture I guess maybe 6 years ago. Of course everywhere theres tar the paint is cracking and coming off. If I can find my USB cable I'll upload some photos.... 

So the S.W. rep says to use cover stain over the tar.... ???.... I feel like oil on top of the tar will only end up with the same problem... I think when the sun starts beating on the wall it will soften that tar up and theres gonna be movement and anything oil will just crack.Oil isnt going to move like an acylic will. Plus its an old bulding so you have to asssume lots of movement

Ben manager agrees no coverstain, and thinks to use acrylic or a elastromeric of some sort.... but with tar being oil based won't it only reject an acrlyic

I've got a Ben regional rep coming in town tomorrow to look at it but can't find the answer to this one..... what do you think guys?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

RUN! :jester:


S.Indiana said:


> Got a good one for ya guys...... Looked at an exterior job coming up. It' in our towns historic downtown area, so I really want it... Its a stucco like finish and the owners had tar applied to large areas for moisture I guess maybe 6 years ago. Of course everywhere theres tar the paint is cracking and coming off. If I can find my USB cable I'll upload some photos....
> 
> So the S.W. rep says to use cover stain over the tar.... ???.... I feel like oil on top of the tar will only end up with the same problem... I think when the sun starts beating on the wall it will soften that tar up and theres gonna be movement and anything oil will just crack.Oil isnt going to move like an acylic will. Plus its an old bulding so you have to asssume lots of movement
> 
> ...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> RUN! :jester:


Yea I agree, I don't know of anything that would work on tar. That's some nasty stuff. Best bet is to figure some way to remove it if possible.

Pat


----------



## paintsplater (Mar 3, 2010)

This may be a good job for the underbidders!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

It probably wont work. Tar expands big time in the summer and some poor formulation even melt a little on the surface in the heat. Not sure what would cover that without cracking itself with the substrate movement.


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tar*

Be super careful before doing something....Do a lot of research on your own and you'll find out for yourself if it's something you want to do or not. Be very careful!!! 

Your Friend, 
Matt


----------

